# Ways of repentance



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello guys.

One of my friends brought up an interesting question last night that I would thought I'd run by you all. I tried to give him an answer, however, as with every answer I give regarding God and His word, I never see them as 100% satisfactory.

Is there other ways to repent of sins other than through prayer, or is that a necessity in order to repent?


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2010)

Not to be cute, but how about turning from them?


----------



## HeIsMyRighteousness (Mar 4, 2010)

I would suggest that repentance always involves confession of sin therefore speaking with God. One cannot repent of his sin unless one acknowledges his offense against God. If you simply turn from a sin without confessing it to God I would say you do not repent in the biblical sense.


----------



## Michael (Mar 4, 2010)

There are biblical elements of repentance like heartfelt confession, prayer, accountability, and outward actions but there is no one-size-fits-all template or checklist. I started a thread about this a long time ago and it dealt with David's repentance contrasted with Achan's repentance. Both acknowledged their wrongdoing and confessed themselves sinners before God. One was forgiven and spared, the other was judged and slain. The difference was the heart, where only God can peer.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 4, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Not to be cute, but how about turning from them?


 
You're not being cute... just being Biblical.


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't have an exact answer to the question, but I'd recommend reading The Doctrine of Repentance by Watson


----------



## jayce475 (Mar 6, 2010)

Jake said:


> I don't have an exact answer to the question, but I'd recommend reading The Doctrine of Repentance by Watson


 
I agree. I've just been through this book and it's immense help. It doesn't actually cover the form of repentance though, as I think it is pretty much granted that repentance is an inward act of the heart and that means prayer. Outward actions usually spring forth from a penitent heart, but do not actually constitute repentance. For a start, Watson contends that the necessary ingredients of true repentance include sight of sin, sorrow for sin, confession of sin, shame for sin, hatred for sin and turning from sin. If we're talking about whether we need to use our tongue while repenting, we do have a recent thread about this on prayer.


----------



## Titus35 (Mar 6, 2010)

The Hebrew word in the Scriptures for REPENT is "shuwb" (pronounced "shuv") and it actually means not just "to turn." which it does mean; i.e.* to TURN* _from the sin _(which is integral to the concept of true repentance)..but it also, and maybe more importantly, means *to RETURN, *which obviously implies _returning to God,_ the One against whom we have truly sinned. (Refer to Ps. 51:4)

So this one Hebrew word paints the full picture of biblical repentance (which includes everything mentioned in the previous posts, especially what Thomas Watson wrote): and these two steps which are both necessary and should in reality be considered one and the same step, not two separate events: Turning FROM Sin and Returning TO God. 

The *purpose* of all repentance is not just the forgiveness of our sins (which we obtain only through the Finished Work of Christ on the Cross) but also _always_ to bring US BACK HOME TO GOD, where we belong. _Sin is our turning from God _(leaving our True Home) _and turning to anything other than Jesus Christ and Him crucified" as our life._ The HEART is where it all happens, resulting in everything else. The heart, the heart, the heart! "Guard _your heart _with all diligence, for out of it flow the issues of life!" Prov. 4:23


----------

